

Is there a good free tool on the mac for capturing video from the screen? - amichail

I would like to create a demo of my iPhone/ipod touch app by capturing video from the iPhone simulator.
======
zain
Screenflow: <http://www.telestream.net/screen-flow/overview.htm>

It has won a number of Apple design awards and I've found it to be excellent
all around.

~~~
martey
From your link, it seems Screenflow costs $99; the request was for a free
application.

~~~
zain
Sorry -- I missed that.

In that case, the program you're looking for is Jing:
<http://www.jingproject.com/>

However, if you're distributing your screencast to the web (or even more than
just one or two techies), Screenflow is worth every penny.

------
makecheck
There is Snapz Pro X: <http://www.ambrosiasw.com/utilities/snapzprox/>

It has a free _trial_ , though the app is $69.

